# EXT compared to PDN



## amohonour (27 October 2005)

Just wondering have heard a lot of comments lately with EXT being compared with Paladin. I personally see them as a possibility as they have the gold coming soon to fund their uranium ventures and they certainly do have the right location as far as being between pdn and rio. What are your thoughts and opinions Thanx


----------



## amohonour (27 October 2005)

Great news out today looks like it is going to do very well.


----------



## Kauri (27 October 2005)

The only similarity I see between Ext and Pdn is they are both in the same area. Ext has got some very lightly explored ground compared to PDN Langer project....
_The Langer Heinrich uranium deposit was discovered in 1972 by Gencor
Limited, a major South African Mining House. This is a calcrete type
deposit containing a global resource of 34,000t U(3)O(8) at a grade of
0.055% contained in 7 discrete mineralised zones along a l2km length
within an extensive paleodrainage system. The deposit is located in
the Namib Desert, 80km east of the coastal town of Swakopmund.

Aztec acquired the Langer Heinrich Uranium Project from Gencor in
December 1998. Gencor had explored the Project from 1972 to 1983
drilling some 25,000m of percussion drilling, 2000m of diamond
drilling and carrying out extensive trial mining and test processing
activities. During this period Gencor spent approximately $20m
(adjusted dollars) before mothballing the project due to the
depressed market outlook.

In 1999 a Prefeasibility Study was undertaken jointly by Aztec and
LTA Process Engineering Ltd of Johannesburg to examine the technical
and commercial viability of commencing a mining operation on the
Langer Heinrich Uranium Deposit. Work by Aztec included incorporation
of the previous Gencor project results, infill drilling of one of the
high grade zones of the orebody and limited metallurgical testing.
The Prefeasibility Study indicated that further work was strongly
justified to evaluate the possibility of establishment of an open cut
mining operation producing approximately 10,000t (average grade 0.11%
U(3)0(8)) uranium oxide (yellowcake) over a 10 year mine life. The
viability of such an operation has yet to be fully tested by a
Bankable Feasibility Study.

During its term of ownership Aztec spent approximately $2,300,000 on
the Langer Heinrich Project _ ......

  Despite the massive head start PDN had on its leases it will still take 4 years from when it aquired Langer to tentatively first production. I wonder how many of the literally hundreds of small exploration companys jumping on the Uranium bubble will last the 8-10 years required to go from explorer to producer. Short term there is money to be made, long term I can see a lot of them changing back to Tech companies when the next dot com boom arrives.


----------



## amohonour (27 October 2005)

Good point but surely it is possible if they do find good deposits when drilling.
Did PDN have gold to fund them or other income?


----------



## tony2252 (30 October 2005)

*Re: EXT*

hi all ext has slowed up after the good report it hit 4 and has now retreated to 3.7 lets hope that it gets going next week


----------



## amohonour (30 October 2005)

I can only see this heading north as it has so much in the pipeline and it looks like a very busy end of the year for EXT. Gold pour is a about to happen and all is go for exploration with their uranium prospects, couple good ann and it will take off. Traders playing with this one but all will be good.


----------



## amohonour (28 November 2005)

great ann gold pour has happened all go from here on in excellent


----------



## johnno261 (8 January 2006)

A strong week expected on lead up to Uranium Drilling program just 2 weeks away. This stock could be poss. the biggest mover for 2006.Big Statement, I agree, but look @ Uranium prices,the terrain in which they are drilling, this all makes this an exciting little stock!!!!!!


----------



## johnno261 (16 January 2006)

EXTciting!!! Looks really strong today. 30million thru in the first hour and a half and 4.2 nearly takin out!!!!


----------



## crackaton (16 January 2006)

Someone mentioned this a while ago I bought at .35 and am now out. They will proabably start asking for money soon


----------



## johnno261 (16 January 2006)

crackaton said:
			
		

> Someone mentioned this a while ago I bought at .35 and am now out. They will proabably start asking for money soon



I purchased half a million units Friday afternoon at 2 pm for 3.6cents and sold this morning at 10:39 at 4.1cents. Its a great little stock to trade!!


----------



## johnno261 (6 February 2006)

johnno261 said:
			
		

> A strong week expected on lead up to Uranium Drilling program just 2 weeks away. This stock could be poss. the biggest mover for 2006.Big Statement, I agree, but look @ Uranium prices,the terrain in which they are drilling, this all makes this an exciting little stock!!!!!!




Well here we are a month later and  what a ride I am having.Nearly a 300%er!! My outlook has not changed on the great EXT!!!!!The whose dare win!!


----------



## michael_selway (6 February 2006)

johnno261 said:
			
		

> I purchased half a million units Friday afternoon at 2 pm for 3.6cents and sold this morning at 10:39 at 4.1cents. Its a great little stock to trade!!




hm if u held they are now about 9c!


----------



## johnno261 (6 February 2006)

johnno261 said:
			
		

> Well here we are a month later and  what a ride I am having.Nearly a 300%er!! My outlook has not changed on the great EXT!!!!!The whose dare win!!



Yeah wish i had held 500,000 parcel. Still holding 100,000 parcel from early Jan and purchased last week @ 6.8 cents.


----------



## motion (11 April 2007)

Hey,

Just want to know your thoughts on this company in todays market. They seem to have just released reports and now making some movements. They seem to still be around the .86 cents mark... 

thanks


----------

